# What catchphrases, greetings, or nicknames do your villagers have?



## SuperSparky1 (May 18, 2014)

Personally, I'm not too good at this.  Mira calls me "sidekick", Bam's greeting is "BAM"...how creative, and Biskit's catchphrase is... "boner"...  I have a dirty mind, people!  Anyways, please feel free to list what catchphrases, greetings, and nicknames you've come up with for your villagers.  Who knows?  You might inspire me or give me ideas!


----------



## MayorEmily (May 18, 2014)

I forget who I gave them to, lol. But I remember one villager's greeting is "Notice me Senpai" (not enough space for a comma, really bugs me) and one of my nicknames is Fairy. ʕノ•ᴥ•ʔノ


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 18, 2014)

Ankha's greeting is Ra and Catchphrase is Pharaoh


----------



## Leopardfire (May 18, 2014)

Peanut calls me "sweetie", her catchphrase is "darling", and her greeting is "hello, dear!" Puddles' catchphrase is "gurl" and her greeting is "hollah". Lobo also calls me "sweetie".


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (May 18, 2014)

Mollys greeting is Kia Ora (Maori for hello)
And her catchphrase is Fabulous!


----------



## mousehole (May 18, 2014)

My new town is very new so I only have 1 changed. Ribbot's greeting is " Code Error "


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (May 18, 2014)

I love thinking up greetings/catchphrases for my villagers! Some of my favorites are:

Cheri: Greeting is, "Bonjour." Catchphrase is, "tu vois." (Since I pronounce her name as "sherry," which reminded me of the French word for dear/darling. It doesn't have the proper accent and is actually the masculine form for the word, though, so it doesn't really fit, but oh well.)

Rod: Greeting is, "Ooh yeah!" Catchphrase is, "brother." (This is probably self-explanatory, although I'm probably offending wrestling fans by mixing those two catchphrases together.) 

Hopper (who moved): Greeting was "Let's rock!" Catchphrase was, "jackpot." (This is probably my favorite. I had him say, "Let's rock!" because I thought that he was a rockhopper penguin. Then every time I heard him say that, I kept thinking of Dante from the DMC series and made his catchphrase "jackpot." It also fits since his song is Lucky K.K.)

Hans: Greeting is, "Huzzah." Catchphrase is, "old sport."


----------



## Libra (May 19, 2014)

I tend to use French, such as "Bonjour" ("Hello"), or "La vie est belle" ("Life is beautiful" or "Life is good"), or "Mon amie" ("My friend", though it would be "Mon ami" if I were male). I'm not exactly always feeling very inspired when they ask me to change their greeting or catchphrase, so yeah...


----------



## Alanstoy (May 19, 2014)

Some of my favs have been, Groof from teddy. Love that one, Shmoopy from victoria, Pookie i think was also victoria. lmao and of course i have  Flurry say Hammy or hamham, she sounds so cute saying it,


----------



## MayorSaki (May 19, 2014)

Marshal's catchphrase is u slut and he calls me biatch..
My fave catchphrase is nani sore though


----------



## Rodeo (May 19, 2014)

All of my neighbor's catchphrases are default, but I made Claudia's greeting "THEY'RE GRRREAT!" I couldn't resist.
Snake calls me Z dog and I think that's it.


----------



## SuperSparky1 (May 19, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Naiad (May 19, 2014)

Lolly's is 'Nya~' and 'desudesu'

Erik's is 'butt'

I think a few villagers call me Lady L.


----------



## Byebi (May 19, 2014)

Most of my villagers say something vulgar or gangster related, but I had Zell call me Sweetie/My love B))


----------



## Gingersnap (May 19, 2014)

Cyrano calls me youngin' and his catchphrase is hmpf.
Skye's new catchphrase is cloudy. I intend to make as many cloud puns as I can with her.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (May 19, 2014)

Well, I'm 'kitty' - and my alter ego / pack mule is 'Queen'. 

I had about four of my villagers picking up each others catchphrases, so half my town was saying 'like, yeah' until I finally got fed up and started having Isabelle reset them. 

Whew.


----------



## debinoresu (May 19, 2014)

yukas greeting is hot diggity dog rn and its p much my favorite thing


----------



## LilD (May 19, 2014)

Quad city DJs "Come on and Slam" lyrics and phrases.  

Slam jam!! What's up?!


----------



## scarfboyxiv (May 19, 2014)

Let's see... Past and current nicknames my villagers have dubbed me are "S-Train," "Duke," and my newest one from Leonardo is "Champ." I wonder how long it will take for that one to catch on. I prefer the other two over "Champ" though. 

As for phrases and greetings... I don't remember all of them. I know I gave Flo some Progressive Insurance related quotes and Cheri some cherry themed words of wisdom, but the rest are all a blank to me. Well except for Ed; I gave Ed some flamboyant stuff because it's clear he has a huge crush on me.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 19, 2014)

I tend to keep all of my villagers' catchphrases default.
Avery calls me l'il guy.
Diana calls me hun.
Ken calls me chickpea.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (May 19, 2014)

SuperSparky1 said:


> Personally, I'm not too good at this.  Mira calls me "sidekick", Bam's greeting is "BAM"...how creative, and Biskit's catchphrase is... "boner"...  I have a dirty mind, people!  Anyways, please feel free to list what catchphrases, greetings, and nicknames you've come up with for your villagers.  Who knows?  You might inspire me or give me ideas!


I can't believe it let you give Biskit that catchphrase.  I tried to give Big Top 'peanuts', you know because elephants eat peanuts, but it was a banned Nintendo word, lol.
I give all mine catchphrases like 'huzzah', 'rock on', or 'bird's the word'


----------



## Lunaresque (May 19, 2014)

Julian's greeting is "razzle dazzle" and he calls me Sparkle.
Fang's greeting is "crunch" and he calls me Sparkle as well (JULIAN AND FANG ARE KAWAII BOYFRIENDS OK ;
Deirdre calls me Moose, and her greeting is "doe."
Olivia calls me Kit-kat, Bones calls me Doge, and I'm going to make Merengue call me Pumpkin or Chocolate or something. 
All their catchphrases are original, but Julian is saying "purr" and Merengue is saying "cha-chomp." -_-


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 20, 2014)

I have a couple of villagers who got infected with another villager's catchphrase last time. In fact, half of my town had that catchphrase once.
Rosie - Wuh(from Walker)
Mira - Wuh(also from Walker)
Poppy - Wuh(Really annoying, also from walker)
Julian - Glitter(Original)
Tia - Teacup(Original: Restored)
Phoebe - Sparky(Original: Restored)
Chrissy - Sparkles(Original)
Apollo - Pah(Original)
Fuchsia - Girlfriend(Original)
Merengue - Shortcake(Original)


----------



## poliwag0 (May 20, 2014)

Mira's greeting is literally "LOVE ME!!1!!1!!!11".
I regret this so much it's not even funny.


----------



## Pastelle Ghosty (May 20, 2014)

I've got Cyrano saying "daddy," Bunnie and Klaus saying "laddeh," Merengue saying "hunty" and I think there's still someone running around saying "duel me."
So it's a strange combination of inside jokes, Shrek, Yu-Gi-Oh and Drag Race references. 
Also I'm pretty sure Merengue's greeting is "you betta werk" so I guess I made her a drag queen, incredible.


----------



## lazuli (May 20, 2014)

Marshal currently calls me teacup and Whitney calls me doll. I forget who calls me princess...
I gave Marshal back his catchphrase of sulky but Whitney says cosmos. Haha.


----------

